
Handguns Are the New Home Security - BeautifulData
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/12/us/handguns-gun-ownership-survey.html?smid=pl-share&_r=0
======
chinese_dan
Most people I know have a gun for personal protection. Even if a criminal
couldn't get a gun, I would still want one for protection.

I'm not really that interested in getting into a knife fight or trying to
avoid getting beaten with a blunt object.

